# Lawai beach resort



## gnipgnop (Apr 12, 2013)

When you say "it's across the street to the beach" what exactly do you mean??  Is it a highway with a lot of traffic?  A side road with little traffic?  or a street with no traffic??  When looking at the picture I can't tell what type of street it is.  It doesn't show any traffic.   I'm thinking of exchanging there but hate to drag everything across the street while waiting for traffic to stop.  What building would you suggest for 4 adults (70's)  who have never been to this resort.  We are older but we are all in good physical shape and healthy.  Thanks for any information.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2013)

It is a 2 lane street, there is a cross walk, and is only steps away and easy to cross.  Traffic is very slow.

The best building is the Ali'i, but if you are trading in, you are likely to get one of the other two buildings.  The lower floors in the Coral Building do not have ocean views - so that would be my last choice.  Rather than requesting a building, I'd request a high floor, because the lower floors can be noisy.  It's a great place to snorkel, but there is a rocky entry, so if you have beginners, I'd practice in the pool, or somewhere else, first.


----------



## Chrispee (Apr 12, 2013)

Are you aware that there isn't really much of a beach to speak of across the road from the Lawai?  If you're looking for a relaxing place to lay on the sand and go swimming, this beach isn't it.  

DeniseM hits it spot on saying it's a good snorkeling spot, but it is very rocky and at high tide the beach pretty much disappears.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2013)

This resort has a quiet pool in front of the Ali'i Building - i.e. adult pool, and when we stayed there we snorkeled in front of the resort, and then lounged by the adult pool, and also on the expansive grass area surrounding the Beach House Restaurant - right next to the beach.  In this local, it is entirely appropriate to hang out on the grass around the restaurant.  This is one of our favorite beaches on Kauai - in a 2 week trip we visit it 3 or 4 times.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 12, 2013)

Did 3 RCI exchanges into Lawai Beach Resort April 2012 - got Alii building for all 3 units.
1st floor - but it was quieter than I thought. Nice view. 3 pools. Resort Gas BBQ for guest usage. Correct on beach - rocky (boulders size). Beach House restrauant was very good - but as it was my birthday dinner, it was a real treat.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 12, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> ... but if you are trading in, you are likely to get one of the other two buildings.  The lower floors in the Coral Building do not have ocean views - so that would be my last choice.  Rather than requesting a building, I'd request a high floor... .


We traded in and got a room in the dreaded Coral building.
We got one of the upper floors and were happy with the room. Ocean view and away from most of the noise.




P8160036 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Here is the beach:



P8180082 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the valuable information.  If we are lucky enough to get this exchange we will definitely ask for the upper floor.  How many floors are in these buildings?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 13, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> ...on the expansive grass area surrounding the Beach House Restaurant - right next to the beach.  In this local, it is entirely appropriate to hang out on the grass around the restaurant.  This is one of our favorite beaches on Kauai - in a 2 week trip we visit it 3 or 4 times.



Every evening my BIL (the one who has been in the family 40+ years) and I would wander over for the SUNSET views from the Beach House lawn. About an hour spent people watching and waiting for the sunset (while whoever was cooking our group dinner). There are actually professional photographers who you can request to take your picture - so many lawn visitors had lei, evening gowns, fancy cocktail dresses, suits (& tuxes), family groupings, wedding parties, anniversity groupings, etc -- a constant parade of locals and visitors. Plus, their is a "pool" of tidal water to look for sea turtle and fish & offshore dophin, surfers, some boats, etc.

The Beach House has tiers of dining tables in a half moon so everyone at the table has a sunset view. Yes, there are regular tables - reservations are required. I had the conceignor at Lawaii Beach Resort get us a table early in the week for our last night (my birthday) for the "perfect time" at sunset. She was VERY pleased that one seating still had a table available (usually the seating before 'sunset' OR the setting after 'sunset') is all they can get as reservations go very fast (many to both locals and people who call BEFORE arriving to the island).

So we had drinks back at our unit before going over for dinner - and ordered shared desserts also skipping after dinner coffees. We did leave a good tip. 

We mainly cooked our dinners on the Lawaii Beach resort gas grills and ate on our lanai on all the prior nights. We enjoyed lots of wine, healthy dinners, and a relaxing time. Thanks Costco!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 14, 2013)

back home now after 3 1/2 weeks in Alii.  One day of rain only and that was light enough that we hiked the alikai swamp-pihea traik .  It was about 4 degrees cooler than average for this time of year, and mostly cool north winds, but poipu had the best weather on the island.  If you want sandy beach and good swimming the Poipu Beach next to the Sheraton is 1 mile away with good parking, and there is a little harbor between LBR and spouting horn that has very quiet waters.  We did spend a day at Polihale, wonderful sunny day but huge swells that came over the queen's pond reef resulting in fast rip tides in both directions.  I still swam 4 times by walking  in between the rip tides.  Because of the surf the pond was only 2 feet deep, and the rip tides curved in towards the lateral beach so no real risk for good calm swimmers.  The access road is 80 % better than last year.

Those that were worried about the new residential area behind LBR taking their view away can relax.  The area is beautifully landscaped and due to the economy and prices only a couple of 1 story homes have been built.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2013)

Beach House Restaurant Lawn - great place to hang out by Lawai Beach.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 14, 2013)

yes Denise, and that stretch of lawn in front of the beach house restaurant is decent sized with nice filtered shade from the palms.  Tigress and I bring over folding chaise lounges and stay the day,  2nd best snorkling ( and the best during winter ) on the island, lots of green turtles, a seal every week or two, an ancient hawaiian fish pond,  and surfers on three breaks.

The restaurant is open for lunch now.  For sunset dinner wannabees, hit the Beach house bar just 61 minutes before sunset and grab one of the many bar stools, or bar tables.  There's no pressure from the servers, just order a drink then put in your dinner order after a half hour or so and you'll have the best sunset seating in the restaurant, without a reservation


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2013)

Tiger

Any recommendations for lunch there? It would be a great spot for a nice lunch.
We have our dinners planned but we're going to head here for a nice lunch.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2013)

IMNSHO - The Beach House is pricey.  But maybe their lunch menu is less expensive.  There are lots of options in the area.


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing about the lunch menu. DW and I usually do one
Nice dinner out and don't mind spending some money on that dinner. We're
Going to do our pricey dinner on Maui this year.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 14, 2013)

Checked and they have lunch although I thought it was a dinner only restaurant.

http://www.the-beach-house.com/menus-wine/lunch.html


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2013)

Tiger was just there:  





Tiger said:


> The restaurant is open for lunch now.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 14, 2013)

right it was dinner only, but now is also lunch,  didn't do it though, and don't know if the menu/prices are different

Tigress says "you only live once go for it"


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2013)

I found their menu online - http://www.the-beach-house.com/menus-wine/lunch.html

We take beach chairs, and a small ice chest with our own beverages and lunch, and enjoy lunch and the view from the grass.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 14, 2013)

BTW - Surf-mocs strongly advised if you swim or snorkel at Lawai Beach.  There are rocks, and the sandy areas are not that large. Even if you are standing in a sandy spot a wave can easily push you off balance and into a rock.


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Denise. We may go for a special lunch. We usually lunch on the lanai
With the rest of the night befores dinner or hit the Pono Market for take out.
This may work well for a day we're on that side of the island.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 15, 2013)

Tiger said:


> back home now after 3 1/2 weeks in Alii.  ...


And you managed to leave after nearly a month
Must have kicked you out


----------

